# Best cycling route from Denver to Boulder?



## DERF2K (Sep 18, 2004)

What is the best/safest way to ride from Denver to Boulder?


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*One of my daily route*



DERF2K said:


> What is the best/safest way to ride from Denver to Boulder?


This is my short route coming in from Boulder. Some roads don't have shoulder but it's a slow and traiffic friendly. It's easier coming from Denver.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?postid=187663#poststop

Next week I'll be doing my round trip since the day light is longer. It's a fun and safe route. Good luck!

Another thing, I have longer routes too if you need it.


----------

